# Dog not interested with a bitch in season



## jobate (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the breeding part of this site and I have a question.

I have a 1 year old male beagle who I am wanting to use as a stud and a friend who has a 15 month female beagle. The plan has always been to breed when the time is right and although they are too young at the moment we were thinking of next summer to start the breeding when they are both 2. Well the bitch came in to her 2nd season yesterday and we decided under our watchfull eye to see what reaction we would get when the 2 are together. Well he certainly had a good old sniff then....absolutely nothing. No urges what so ever! Now my beagle comes into contact with another male dog who has been castrated and he will not leave him alone.....constantly trying to hump his leg all the time. So can anyone tell me why he has a thing for this male dog and not interested in the bitch in season.

Thanks


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I think you may have a gay dog! :lol::lol::lol:

Sorry... Just made me laugh. 

Anyway, I know nothing about breading so I'm going to leave this to the guys who do


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

you say she only came into season yesterday ? if so then he wont really be interested apart frm a quick sniff it usually only wen they are ready to mate commonly days 11-15 that she will have a scent that he will be interested in mating..i wudnt worry just yet x


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Way too early, the dog will not be interested until the bitch is ready, she will stand then, you will know, another member has said day 11-15 - this I believe is the normal! but saying that my girl is not ready until around day 17


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

An untried dog and bitch are the worst scenarios for breeding - coupled with "pet" owners iwhoknow nothng about breeding dogs it is not aa good combination.

I hope both dogs are health tested and have a good temperament, also that permanent homes are lined up for the puppies. Beagles are not the easiest breed - out of the three I saw regularly last year, one one is still with it's owner at 2 years old:scared:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

two maidens. is a gamble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she's probably not ready yet anyhow. i assume you've health tested them and 12 mths is a tad young to use a dog at stud imo.


----------



## localguy08 (Oct 2, 2009)

hiya u might have to help the male and get him arroused.x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to cross post this thread from an experienced stud dog owner again, because it is such valuable and useful information. If you think it is a case of just leaving your dog and the bitch to get on with things, you are sadly mistaken, there are an awful lot of things that go wrong. 

A stud dog owner needs more knowledge and experience, imo, than the average breeder who just has a bitch or two they take a litter out of. One question, are you prepared to undertake an internal examination of a bitch should you need to, and would you know if you need to? If the answer to either of these questions is no, then you shouldn't entertain trying to become a person who owns a dog that they stand at stud. You also need to have very good knowledge of your breed, and the breeding of any bitch where the owner enquires with you, so that you can advise whether you think your boy would be a suitable dog to breed with for *x* reason. And all that before any health testing that beagles require! Anyway, here's the cross post, a bit graphic in places, but tells you what you need to know....

'At sometime in nearly every male, decently bred, dog's life, the owner thinks... "Do you know, we should breed from this dog".

I handle outside dogs at stud and also my own stud dogs. Whilst the impression is that one throws two dogs into a garden and nature takes over sadly nothing could be further from the truth. There are legal and ethical responsibilities these days to handling a stud dog. I would add the fact that you do not 'have a stud dog' you 'offer a stud SERVICE'. That service is not just putting dog A with bitch B and leaving them to mate. 90% of dogs won't. They are domesticated and do not have the natural instincts of days gone by.

Your stud service is that you know lots about bitch reproduction and so can tell THEM when to bring her to your dog. You will need to know what to look for and feel for (including sometimes internals on the bitches which come to you) to know she is ready for mating before allowing your dog to mate her. Most dogs cannot penetrate without hand manipulation into the right place. Bitches do not stand rock steady and infact some are VERY aggressive about being mated.
Would you know if that aggression was because she wasn't ready for mating or if she was just being a difficult old bag?
Holding down a bitch, not ready for mating, can result in injury to her, and certainly to your stud dog.

Do you know what a slip mating is? Its when the dog mates the bitch, and ejaculates into her but hasn't 'tied' her and therefore, ejaculates and steps off, with his bits extended and post seminal fluid raining down on everyone that should have been going into the bitch during the tie. Are you aware how to handle this? How long to wait before trying again to make the mating worth while as he has 'come' once? How dissappointed most bitch owners are with a slip mating? Do you know how to explian the facts of bitches concieving from slip matings (they can but bitch owners don't believe you most of the time and can give you a hard time about it...)

What if those people had driven 100 miles to your dog and you stand there with him jumping on and off, on and off and nothing happening? Do you understand the mechanics of the way dogs mate and tie. How to turn your dog so they are back to back with a bitch thrashing, snarling and yelling as it is uncomfortable? Do you know about advising about care of the inseason bitch, about what to recommend they do after the mating with her? About feeding and care of the inwhelp bitch? They often won't - YOU provide the service for a fee, or a puppy back, so YOU need to know for their sake. Do you know how to break a tie between two dogs in an emergency? (and it doesn't involve throwing a bucket of water over them....)

What if you dog cannot put his penis back in its sheath? Do you know your legal position if the bitch develops or picks up and infection shortly after mating? What the Kennel Club expect of you as regards paperwork? The inland revenues standpoint on taking money on a regular basis and putting it in your bank account?

What if there are problems with the puppies? Cleft palletes, disabilities? Swimmers (do you know what a swimmer is?) etc etc etc...

I know I sound a HORRIBLE woman, but its not a friendly arrangement. People pay to use your dog and want pups. Healthy pups. A no nonsense servcing from your dog, two ties 48 hours apart, and a litter of 10 pups all who are better than their parents. An easy pregnancy, advice all the way down the line, the paperwork all present and correct and perfection in the offspring for the rest of their days. Bitch owners are and SHOULD BE demanding. They are paying money for something and should get what they pay for to the very bestof your ability. Even if money doesn't change hands no bitch wants a botched inexperienced dog leaping on and off her every day for 10 days whilst you chaps learn by hit and miss how to mate dogs. It will turn any bitch into a snapping snarling wreak.

A bitch needs to come bang on when she is ready, be mated swiftly with as little fuss as possible, with the dog manipulated into her FAST, she needs supporting, and the turn when they tie to be clean, no fuss and as painless as possible for her. Its not easy....

Sadly nature doesn't kick in often these days. Mismatings between Jack Russells and Great Danes which people cite when saying 'it must be easy mating dogs if THAT can happen' are fairy tales. Almost certainly mismatings are distressing, painful, long winded and hellish for the bitch, and with his bits locked into a fighting snarling bitch, pretty damn awful for the dog. hence the stud SERVICE needing to be offered and carried out. '


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I strongly recommend you use a different stud for when you are ready for mating. 2 maidens spells disaster :frown:.

Also it has to be said that purposefully allowing them to meet now so you get to see what reaction they have is nothing short of cruel. If he's not interested when the time comes then its not meant to happen and there's nothing you can do for a dog with no libido. Not every dog will make a good stud, its a complete myth that they will know what to do naturally.

Like others have said as well, they shouldn't try to hump at this early stage. But by you allowing him to get teased in a look but don't touch is asking for problems when you do need him to mate, if your lucky enough to avoid getting snapped at trying to stop him. Its the same principle with telling a dog off for humping things. Never tell a stud off for humping, even cushions. Always praise.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

lol I had to laugh when reading the first post, your boy sounds just like my Benji, he wasn't bothered in Coco at all. Just like your boy, he'd have a good sniff and follow her when she was peeing and then would mark over where she'd peed and then make a beeline for my other male Rusty and give him a good old seeing too  before retiring to his spot behind the curtain  We thought there was some hope for him when at puppy class one night he spent the entire hour following this little bichon that was due in season, his nose seemed to be glued to her rear end but as soon as we brought him home he was humping poor old Rusty again 

I know a lot of people say that two maidens is asking for trouble and while I can see the argument, when we bred Coco (first time) we used our Rusty (also first time) with no trouble at all.

I'd love to have something from Benji but something tells me that I'm hoping for a miracle... he likes boys


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

part of the reason your dog might be humping a male neutered dog is behavioural, some males supposedly also smell similar to a bitch in heat.

The bitch is obviously not ready and neither by the sounds of it are you. Why not once you have done your health tests find yourself a mentor someone who breeds within your breed that can help you if necessary but will also assess your dog to see if it is worth putting to stud.


----------

